# WTB old car/boat batteries



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am looking to buy old car or boat batteries. I'll even come pick them up from you. Send me a PM if you have any you're ready to get rid of.

Scott


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

What are you paying for batteries


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry meant to send a pm.. pm sent.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

how much are you paying?


----------

